# Help Finding Bible NASB



## Justin Williams (May 29, 2009)

I'm want to buy a particular NASB for my best friend who is a pastor.

Preferably I would like it to have the following qualities:


Black Letter
Paragraph format (similar to that of the ESV)
Calfskin or Goatskin

Anyone?


----------



## OPC'n (May 29, 2009)

I refuse to help lead you astray from the ESV!


----------



## Jsmitty (Jun 7, 2009)

Alas, I have been in pursuit of such a Bible for a long time.

The only paragraphed NASB I am aware of is this:
Amazon.com: NASB Classic Companion: Thomas Nelson: Books
(quality pictures here: Hanoch Was Not: Review of the NASB Classic Companion)

However, it is red letter and not available in goatskin or calfskin. 
Let us know if you find such a Bible!


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 7, 2009)

Justin Williams said:


> I'm want to buy a particular NASB for my best friend who is a pastor.
> 
> Preferably I would like it to have the following qualities:
> 
> ...



I don't think that they make NASBs in paragraph format. However, if you look very carefully at the verse numbers, some of them are bold. The bold numbers indicate a new paragraph.


----------



## Der Pilger (Jun 8, 2009)

Try this:

Amazon.com: NASB Update Side-Column Reference; Black Genuine Leather: The Lockman Foundation, Foundation Publications: Books

Try the "Look inside this book" link (near the upper left corner) and scroll through the images. Eventually you'll get to one that shows a page of the text. Looks like paragraph format to me.


----------



## student ad x (Jun 20, 2009)

Justin Williams said:


> I'm want to buy a particular NASB for my best friend who is a pastor.
> 
> Preferably I would like it to have the following qualities:
> 
> ...



Howdy Justin & forum,
If you haven't already found what you're looking for, check out the NAU Minister's Bible - NASB Minister's Bible, Deluxe Edition, Morocco leather, Black - - Christianbook.com

I have the genuine leather edition, and I am well pleased with it.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 13, 2009)

This is a good one for your Pastor,This same edition was given to our Pastor as a gift and he continues to use it daily and preach from it,good stuff!
Amazon.com: NASB MacArthur Study Bible (Black): John MacArthur: Books


----------

